# Contractor table saw dust collection.



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2020)

Theres a lot of this style of saw out there. Craftsmans are probably the most common but there are other brands.
This is my craftsman table saw that I purchased new in 1979. It has been a good saw, I have made a lot of modifications to it over the years to make it better. But it never had dust collection. I dont think it was even a consideration back then.


 this is what the problem with the saw is, it just dumps the sawdust on the floor. You can now see the dust chute I installed. Next is how I did it.


 I started with a big gulp dust hood.


 I layed on my back and looked up at the bottom of the saw to see what I had to work with. I took out all the bolts that attach the saw to the legs. I measured for a piece of ply wood to cover the bottom.


 Once I cut the 1/2" plywood to fit I held it on the bottom and I marked the opening to be cut out and also marked the holes for the mounting bolts. I drilled some entry holes and cut it out with a jigsaw.


 This gives me something to attach the big gulp to.


 Then I predrilled some holes to mount the big gulp with some pan head wood screws. I think I used no.6 or 8 x 1/2" screws

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 5, 2020)

How well does this work 
I am thinking of doing the same on my delta


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2020)

and on my Jet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2020)

I also used a cushion floor mat to lay on when working underneath the saw and also when on my aging knees.


 Next it was just a matter of putting the bolts back it to sandwich everything back together. The dust hood assembly just mounts from the bottom. Nothing on the saw was altered.


 the back of these saws are usually open to allow the motor to hang off the back and also allow the blade to tilt. This needs to be blocked off as well.


 I measured and cut a piece of 1/2" plywood to cover the back. I'll use rare earth magnets to mount it so it is removable to tilt the blade or for maintenance.


 I marked the locations of the magnets and used a spade bit in the drill press to make a recess for the magnets. These ar 1 1/4" diameter.


 after attaching to the board with some 5 minute 2 part epoxy. 


 This is how it attaches to the saw, the magnets are strong and it wont move yet is easy to remove if need be. I might make another board to go on the belt side. But after a few test cuts with the vac hooked up it did great and I may not need to. I'll see how it does on a heavy sawing day.


 This is how it looks with the hose connected. The hose is out of the way when in use and it works great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2020)

Texasstate said:


> How well does this work
> I am thinking of doing the same on my delta


It works very good!


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2020)

The front opening is not a concern?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> The front opening is not a concern?


Not at this time, it seems to do just fine as it is, but if anything changes I'll let you know. Its hooked up directly to my harbor freight dust collector. It has good suction for the fine dust the saw makes. Blocking off the back seems to have been enough.
Edit: I think you have to have some air intake to create a flow path of air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 5, 2020)

Greg, fine job and essentially what the Craftsman Dust Collector setup does ...but...the cover for the back is pretty flimsy and doesn’t cover near as much of back as yours. I bought my Craftsman a few years later, about 1989, and the dust collector was an optional accessory. The irony was that for years I never installed it, so it sat on a shelf with big print on the box... Dust Collector.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 5, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I started with a big gulp dust hood.


Hmm, I thought you meant an actual big gulp cup, like from 7-11. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 6, 2020)

@woodtickgreg , here’s my “factory “ Dust Collector...and POS rear cover! 
I think I’ll do what you did with magnets and some scrap mdf or plywood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

